# Dark Deeds On White Mountain--Recruitment Thread--CLOSED



## Gray Shade (Sep 2, 2005)

*Under a full moon, near the peak of White Mountain, a blunt tower of gray stone whips into existence between thick patches of Autumn fog.  A guard at the small town of Hazel, halfway down the mountain calls in his captain to see the apparition, and soon the whole of the town's meager populace stands on the wooden wall watching.  The next morning, the Mayor's advisor, Hedrick, attempts to divine the meaning of the tower, but when he throws the bones, he is incapacitated and falls into a gibbering heap.  Over the next week, harrowing signs appear for all to see: the miners throw extra glances to their tunnels' ceilings after a cave in claims three lives; tourists panning for gold abandon their vacations after seeing blood running in the water of the streams.  The Mayor, his advisor still useless, sends a messenger to Rumbol, the city at the base of the mountain, on the river Crux, to recruit help.  While waiting over the next two weeks, a cursed pall of blackness comes to rest upon the temple of Woden and none will enter save the Padre, and the Stone Tower continues to appear and disappear every night, fading in and out of existence like a blind man feeling for reality.  From his bed, wracked with pain and confusion, Hedrick the Boneman cries out in languages dark and unknown and when he does slip back into Dwarven he only mutters of the full moon.  The Mayor rules a doomed town.  

He is not bright, but does understand that the source of the doom must be the stone tower 
that moves like a ghost through the mists about the mount's peak.  It appeared on a full moon, and he, and all the people of his town, fear what will happen at the next full moon.

With only a week left before the next full moon comes, the mercenaries from Rumbol arrive.  Hazel's coffers are small, but a few so-called professional adventurers have answered the call.

As soon as they arrive in town, the Mayor meets them and pays them (half--other half when they return).  He calls a town meeting for the next morning, and when the sun rises, all have assembled in the small town market.  The town's folk do not need the situation explained.  They can tell by looking at the sparse number of mercenaries.  They know that some of their own are going to have to step forward to explore this tower and somehow stop whatever darkness it is causing.

The Mayor finishes his plea to the people, but there's really no reason for his begging.  The people of Hazel are prideful and strong from enduring their harsh mining lifestyle and biting winters as the snow of White Mountain settles over them in two-foot drifts every year.  The people of Hazel are good stock and understand their grim situation.  The people answer the call to arms.*

**     *     **

Howdy.  I'd like to run an adventure entitled "Dark Deeds On White Mountain."  What you just read was the introduction.  I'm looking for a group of 5-6 characters.  2 or 3 of which will be the "professional adventures" and the rest of which will be "town’s people."  See the following guidelines for the characters.

I'm stating now: I will expect everyone to post at least a couple times a week (hopefully more) as I really don't want this to stall out.  Anyone who cannot keep up (I can understand the occasional real life duty keeping someone from posting, but you know what I mean), will be asked to duck out.

Feel free to submit both an adventurer and a townie if you want, but I'll only pick one character per player.

Please provide a short (2-3 sentence) history and short (2-3 sentence) description of your character.  No need to make any longer than this as my belief is that the best characters become who they are during the adventure, not before it.  This game world is pretty loose right now, so feel free to use your imagination in naming personalities and cities, etc.  If I object, I'll let you know, but feel free to have some fun with this.

**     *     **

_Professional Adventurer:_

Introduction:

You were in the city of Rumbol, on the river Crux, a large town that acts as way-point for miners loading barges with their raw treasures.  You may have been just passing through, or you may be a local, in any case, you find yourself in an avant-garde theater, where during the advertisements before the play, the crier tells of the dark plight of the town of Hazel, up above Crux on White Mountain.  Swayed by the struggle of the people (and, a little by the 600 gp reward for help) you've made the two-day journey to Hazel to offer assistance.  In Hazel, you are met by the Mayor.

A seemingly genuinely concerned and caring Human, he gives you half the reward for your help the night you arrive (the 300 gp extra) and asks you to attend a town meeting the next morning.  You agree and when the sun rises you make your way the short distance to the town market where you stand along side the Mayor and the other professional(s) at the head of a crowd of about forty people, mostly Humans and Dwarves--all of Hazel.

Character details:

-Any race, class, and equipment from the core books; other classes, races, equipment, etc. only by my individual permission
-3rd level character
-32 point buy
-No evil alignments
-2,700 Gold worth of equipment, Plus 300 gold more in cash (that the Mayor paid you the night before--you will be free to spend this as the adventure begins in the local shops, but since you did not have it before you arrived, you cannot use it toward starting gear)

**     *    **

_Town's Person:_

Introduction:

You've been a citizen of Hazel for years, if not your entire life.  Hazel has always been a good home, and you've plied your trade well there and made many friends.  You've survived raids by Orcs, Goblins, and once even a Troll from the shaded (South) side of White Mountain.  Perhaps you've journeyed outside the town and adventured a little, perhaps not; in either case, you were in town when the tower first appeared and have seen it and its ill signs with your own horrified eyes over the last three weeks.  You know the Mayor sent a runner for professional adventurers to solve the problem, but you also know that Hazel is not their town.  It's yours, and you're not about to stand idly by while it's threatened.  When the Mayor calls the town meeting, you're one of the first ones there.

Character details:

-Any race, class, and equipment from the core books; other classes, races, equipment, etc. only by my individual permission
-2nd level character PLUS two levels of a single NPC Class (from DMG: Adept, Aristocrat, Commoner, Expert, or Warrior as would be appropriate to whatever job the character does 
around town) (add the NPC levels on top of your character as "free" levels, once the character is made as 2nd level add to that the skill points, class abilities, hit points, etc.; HOWEVER, do NOT give yourself the +1 feat and +1 ability point for making 3rd and 4th levels, as I will not count the levels when figuring experience)
-32 point buy
-Good alignments only
-2,300 Gold worth of equipment.
-Bonus language of Dwarven, as most of the miners in Hazel are Dwarven and the language is heavily used
-Bonus skills of 4 levels of Knowledge: local; and 2 levels of Survival
-Feel free to choose your character's profession, however, I will have final say. This is a small mining town, so some definite characters to choose from include: Miner; Tourist Director (for the tourists who come up to pan for gold); Blacksmith; Sheriff; Woodworker; etc.

**     *     **

Good luck and have some fun!

Oh, and when you post a character submission, please sblock it, both to save space, AND to provide for the realism of not knowing everything about all the other characters (yeah, and this means please don't look at other submissions).  Characters will be choosen on quality, not on who submits first, so don't be afraid to submit a guy even if there's several already submitted.  I'd like to get this up and running by Tuesday the 13th, so get guys in before then.  Thanks!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 2, 2005)

Me!  Me!  Me!  Ooo!  Ooo!





Edit:  ...Um...  Character on the way, too.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Dropping a note to play a "professional".

Teehee.

Although I think a local wizard/adept would be fun too


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm creating a commoner from the village, level 2 barbarian, level 2 Expert Blacksmith.

I'll send him to you shortly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2005)

Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; hp 36; Init + 0; Spd 30; 
AC 15 (Flatfooted: 15 Touch: 10); Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged; 
+8 ( 1d12+6, Greataxe, Masterwork ); +7 ( 1d8+6, Battleaxe ); 
Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18
DEX 10
CON 15
INT 8
WIS 8
CHA 14

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 1, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 1, 
Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 1, Profession (Armorsmith) + 2, Profession (Blacksmith) + 2, Profession (Miner) + 0, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 2, Profession (Woodcutter) + 0,
Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4.

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe, Masterwork; Battleaxe.

Armor: Breastplate, Masterwork. Custom made dwarven, horned helmet.

Goods: Backpack; Small sack full of hay; Lantern, bullseye; Rope, hemp (50 ft.); Whetstone; Waterskin (full); Flint and steel; Oil (pint); Oil (pint); Black star sapphire worth 1000gp; Deep blue spinel worth 500gp.

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless.  The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song.  Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself.  He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him.  Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, Deuce Traveler, but please remember to sblock characters.  Also, I realized I missed a detail (probably several, but here's one): Give your characters max HP at first level, then 3/4 for each level after that (round down on odd levels, then up on even levels).

Deuce Traveler, see here for more detailed comments:

[sblock]
Very good start!  Nice history and description.  His HP should be a little higher than what you have (12 for 1st level Barbarian, 9 for 2nd, 4 for level 1 Expert, 5 for level 2 Expert = 30, plus 2 per level for Con = +8 = 38 total HP).  Remember to list his class abilities (Fast Move (+10'); Illiteracy; Rage 1xday (for up to 7 rounds); and Uncanny Dodge).  Also, the Expert class allows you to choose ten skills to be class skills, so choose and list those, please.  You've shorted yourself a little on skill points: you should have 12 for 1st level Barbarian +3 for 2nd level +5 for 1 level of Expert +5 for 2nd level of Expert = 15 for Barbarian and 10 for Expert, so you've still got some skills to buy!

I will leave this to your choice, but instead of those fancy gems, feel free to put that 1500 gold toward magic items or whatever else you may want.  Thanks for dropping in a viking.  Take care!
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Gray Shade, I'm thinking of playing a redux of a character that I once played on here named Kiera.  She was a cleric of pelor.

However, she used some feats from Complete Divine (namely Augment Healing & Disciple of the Sun), as well as a feat from Players Guide to Faerun which was just renamed to fit Pelor rather than Lathandar (Initiate of Lathandar), and was aiming for the Radiant Servant of Pelor class.

I was primarly wondering if those two feats from Complete Divine and Radiant Servant PrC would be fine things to get/shoot for.  As well, if you would allow the Cloistered Cleric variant from UA.  I'm planning on making her come from the town, so she'll be a Cloistered Cleric 2 - Adept or Expert 2.

Hold on all of this... I'll be off for the night, so it's not that important, yet.  Plus I'm thinking of reevaluating my character choice.


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok I'm interested in playing a commoner. Possibly a Rogue/Expert combo known as Snik the Rat, who peddles stolen goods.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

A note on religion in this adventure (for everyone, but thanks for bringing it up, Ferrix):

Hazel is a very small town.  The only temple in the town is a longhouse dedicated to Woden, anyone from the town who is religious, therefore (unless there are very unusual circumstances--which their could be, but they would be . . . er . . . very unusual) worships Woden (yeah, as in "Odin") or at least a deity from Norse mythology.

I'll hold off on making any calls on the rest of the character you talk about, Ferrix, since it sounds like you may not go with her anyway.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Krug.  I don't think Snik could work as a character who actually lives in Hazel.  There's only about 45 people who live in the town, and many of them live together--they're very communal.  If a local tried to peddle stolen goods (at least, stolen within the town), they wouldn't be local for long.

Oh!  If you were interested, you could put a twist on that, though . . . (Krug only, please) [sblock]and say Snik steals from people in Rumbol (a large-ish city) and then travels to the towns around Rumbol (like Hazel) to sell the goods under the guise of a "trader."  Snik would trade stolen jewelry and what-not for furs and ore which he could then take back to Rumbol and sell for cash.  That COULD work.  If you're interested.[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd like to throw in with a professional
[sblock] A young monk, possibly half-elf, still fresh from training. He tends to be a little to rash compared to he brethran, though still holds up the ideals of his order. The reason being that his training was rushed at the hands of an elven monestary, due to his partiall human parantage(no 100 years of training for him)

Didn't request any money for the job, doesn't say no if offered  

As the traditional monk garb tends to draw attention, Elliom(name to be changed) wears simple loose travelers clother adiquate for fighting. Vibrant green eyes and mussed brown hair, as he does not care much about appearances[/sblock]

or a Local boy
[sblock] Or rather a man, a man who was at one time haughty and rich, an Aristocrat living the life of a debutant. Till he lost his ties to his family, his name, and his wealth. Landing in town with no where else to go. And despite having to learn all the hard lessons of life, the people welcomed him warmly. Determined to make something out of himself and prove himself to his new home, Elliom(name to be changed) took up the reins of a hunter/tracker Ranger, and now is a/the major sorce of meat and furs in town

Has a bit of girth to him and kind eyes, he wears the styles of the town and has let his hair and beard grow out. [/sblock]




> No need to make any longer than this as my belief is that the best characters become who they are during the adventure, not before it.



 I agree whole-heartedly


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 3, 2005)

2nd Level Fighter
1st Level Paladin
 I apologize for two things. One is that I wrote this kinda in a rush so hopefully it doesn't sound tooo bad. And two is that I have yet to give her a name or a chosen Deity yet. The later shouldn't be too hard I would imagine. Let me know if there is anything else that you like would for me to change or add. Thanks. 

-Blood

[sblock]
Name: Mist, Valkyrie Knight of Woden Order (Human)
She just finished her squire training (2 levels of fighter) and has past the trail to becoming a Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order (1 level paladin). Her Order hears the cry for help from the struggling town mayor and sends her to answer the call. She is eager to prove her worth not only to herself but to Woden as well. 

She stands about 5’8”, and weighs about 130 lbs. She has long black hair with hazel eyes. On her armor, shield and in the pommel of her sword there is some kind of depiction of Woden's holy symbol.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> A note on religion in this adventure (for everyone, but thanks for bringing it up, Ferrix):
> 
> Hazel is a very small town.  The only temple in the town is a longhouse dedicated to Woden, anyone from the town who is religious, therefore (unless there are very unusual circumstances--which their could be, but they would be . . . er . . . very unusual) worships Woden (yeah, as in "Odin") or at least a deity from Norse mythology.
> 
> I'll hold off on making any calls on the rest of the character you talk about, Ferrix, since it sounds like you may not go with her anyway.




Hrm... Woden? Norse mythology... That changes things a bit...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Man, I don't even know how to make one of those neat Spoiler: Show boxes


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 3, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Man, I don't even know how to make one of those neat Spoiler: Show boxes




[ s b l o c k ] message [ / s b l o c k ]

As per

[sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock]Did you want to see the massge that badly?[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 3, 2005)

Grey Shade, did you receive my message about my character?    

If so, a simple yea or nay will suffice...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Alright, here goes...

[sblock]
Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 38; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged; 
+8 ( 1d12+6, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+7 ( 1d8+6, Battleaxe )

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18   (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15  (+2 to hps)
INT 8      (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8     (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, 
Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1,
Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4.

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe, Masterwork; Battleaxe.

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1. Custom made dwarven, horned helmet.

Goods: Backpack; Small sack full of hay; Lantern, bullseye; Rope, hemp (50 ft.); Whetstone; Waterskin (full); Flint and steel; Oil (pint); Oil (pint); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds; 2 Oils of Bless Weapon

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Crap... sorry...


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

*Logic's Fate:* either one of those could work just fine.  If you get time over the next week, see if you can fill out one (or both) of them (I mean fill out with stats and skills and equipment, those are fine enough histories/descriptions).

*Duece Traveler:* I'm still pretty new to this pbp thing myself.  Click on edit message where you tried to sblock, and remove the spaces between the brackets and letters and between the letters, so that it looks like this:  [sblok] and [/sblok]  except that sblok is spelled sblock--that should do it.  Also, scroll down to the bottom of a thread and look for a box entitled "Posting Rules" click on "vB code" where it says "vB code is on" this will give you a listing of all the commands for posting.

*Bloodweaver1:*  Looks great!  Get her a complete sheet when you get time.

*Lazlow:* Yup, I got it.  It looks good, but you probably want to give him some sort of "practical" skill (hunting, fishing, woodworking, accounting--perhaps he helps out the Mining Company by tracking their inventory and what they move to Rumbol to sell--or gardening, or cooking or whatever).  Hazel's such a small town I'm not sure they need a "full-time" Padre.

Everyone should try to picture Hazel as very "frontier-like" and very old-Scandinavian, most of the miners all live in a smaller longhouse, and there's one larger longhouse that serves as the town hall and temple to Woden.  People trust each other in the town, and they have to to survive, and everyone's got to produce something.


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2005)

Hmm.. ok been thinking about it, so might drop Snik and go for this character instead.
[sblock]
Dentmus Ootragan, Human Drd2/Adept2, the druid who uses his powers to further his own addictions, travelling around (though frequently around Hazel) towns to peddle cures for both humans/humanoids and plants, as well as cure daughters of all their afflictions at a special price. He uses his druidic powers to boost/bless certain crops, doesn't mind taking a few bribes from the right quarters to ruin competiting farms so that greedy landowners can buy them out, and just not a do-gooder sort. His deity is with Byggvir, whom he likes to worship in taverns. 

His companions vary from time to time, seemingly occasionally a boar (if the DM allows) or duck. Dentmus makes frequent references to cooking them, and leads them with a noose around their necks. 

Well, anyway, he looks like Alan Moore, just dressed in a druidic fashion. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Krug:

[sblock]Yeah, I think Dentmus could work much better than Snik.  A lecherous and drunk Druid could prove good fun.  My only concern would be when you say he's "just not a do-gooder sort".  That could work, but he'll need some good reason to join in on this quest if not just to help the town.  I mean, it could be that maybe he's after a particular young lady who's father is very impressed by the "professionals" so he steps up to impress the old man, and before he knows it he's just sorta stuck on this adventure.  Dunno--that's off the top of my head.  In any case, if you can think of a good reason for him to volunteer, given the rest of his character, then I think he could work.  And I LOVE boars, so definitely a boar is cool with me.  Although I like the duck, too.[/sblock]

Alan Moore rocks.


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2005)

Cool. 
[sblock]I figured it's probably he's gotten into some gambling debts as well, so getting that money from that coffers could help him pay SOME of them. (Otherwise he's pretty much dirt poor, since he drinks/gamblies/smokes that gold away anyway). And yes, that adventuring stuff does impress the gallies. 
Will get him stated out soon!
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Yep, that fixed it.  How does it look to you now, character wise?


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

A few notes:

*Krug:*

[sblock]Ah!  Gambling debt is a good reason.  Although, if he's in it mostly for the gold, then he will want to get paid, and the reward is only offered to "professionals."  He could easily offer his help in return for the money, though, and be treated as one of the professionals, even though he's essentially a local.  Does that make sense?  Basically, make him as your choice of professional or local, but if you make him a local, lower his money by 300 gold, and then add 300 gold that he would have just gotten (as the professionals).  Am I making any sense?[/sblock]

*Deuce Traveler:*

[sblock]WHOOPS!  My bad.  I forgot Lars is human, so he actually has even MORE skill points to spend.  He gets 4 extra at level one and one extra for each other level, so he has 7 skill points left to spend.  Spend them how you like, but remember that Barbarians do have several physical kind of skills to choose from, too.  Also, his Battleaxe damage is 1d8 +4, not +6--oops.  Other than that, he looks ready to go.  I think you did the right thing getting magic armor and a couple potions.  Looks good.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2005)

Gray Shade,
Room for one more? Maybe a local woodsman?
Fenris


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

Sure, Fenris.  I'm taking submissions through next week so feel free to drop a guy off.  Woodsman could work well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok, this should be it then:

[sblock] 

Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 38; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged; 
+8 ( 1d12+4, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+7 ( 1d8+4, Battleaxe )

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18   (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15  (+2 to hps)
INT 8      (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8     (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14   (+2 bonus)

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, 
Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1,
Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4, Intimidate +5, Climb +5, Swim +5, Jump +6.

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe, Masterwork; Battleaxe.

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1. Custom made dwarven, horned helmet.

Goods: Backpack; Small sack full of hay; Lantern, bullseye; Rope, hemp (50 ft.); Whetstone; Waterskin (full); Flint and steel; Oil (pint); Oil (pint); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds; 2 Oils of Bless Weapon

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.


[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks great, Deuce Traveler.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Sure, Fenris.  I'm taking submissions through next week so feel free to drop a guy off.  Woodsman could work well.




Great Gray Shade. I am actually think of a skald type now. Expert 2, Barbarian 1, Bard 1. I would like to use the Savage Bard variant in Unearthed Arcana if I may. I will put him up later. I am very excited about this game.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 3, 2005)

I will be gone for a few days starting tommorrow... though I may still be able to post- so characters will be done with-in the week


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry, Fenris: I am unfamiliar with the Savage Bard.  Could you give me a quick list of their class abilities?  I know I would be fine with a barbarian/bard or ranger/bard, which this sounds similar to, so I don't imagine a problem, but please give details.  Thanks!  Glad you're excited!    

I, too, will be gone until Wednesday.  I will be gone every week on Sunday and Monday, but because of the holiday Monday, I'll be gone until Wednesday.  Anyone who comes across this, feel free to submit a character.  I'll be making the cut on Friday morning next week, so that everyone will have their character locked in and ready to rock on Tuesday the 13th.


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool Gray Shade. Perfect sense.


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2005)

Character inside:
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Dentmus Otragan
[B]Class:[/B] Druid2/Adept1/Expert1
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Byqqvir (Barley God)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 2d8+2d6+8=27
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (+2)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +3    +1    +2    0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather +1                  +3     +6      0    10%   15lbs   1010gp
Shield, Wooden              +1     -       -     5%    5lb       3gp
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Sickle                       +2      1d6          x2        -     2lb     6gp
Dagger                       +2      1d4      19-20/x2      20'   1lb     2gp
Sling                        +2      1d4          x2        50'   0lb     -
 Bullets (10)                                                     5lb

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan, Elf

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion (Boar/Duck), Nature sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland 
Stride, Class skills: Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Forgery, Gather Information, Knowledge 
(Local), Knowledge (Religion), Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Search

[B]Feats:[/B] Endurance, Scribe Scroll

[b]Spells:[/b] 
Druid: 0 level (4/Dc: 12) - Naturewatch (Complete Divine)
1 level (3/DC: 13) - Entangle, Produce Flame, Wood Wose (ComDiv)
Adept: 0 level (3/DC: 12) - Ghost Sound, Read Magic, Mending
1 level (2/DC: 13) - Obscuring Mist, Cure Light Wounds

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                       Cha   3    +1           4
Concentration               Con   5    +2           7
Diplomacy                   Cha   3    +1           4
Forgery                     Int   1    +2           3
Gather Information          Cha   3    +1           4
Handle Animal               Cha   6    +1           7
Heal                        Wis   5    +2   +2      9
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   1    +2           3
Knowledge (Local)           Int   2    +2           4
Knowledge (Nature)          Int   4    +2   +2      8
Knowledge (Religion)        Int   1    +2           3
Listen                      Wis   3    +2           5
Search                      Int   1    +2           3
Sense Motive                Wis   1    +2           3
Sleight of Hand             Dex   1    +2           3
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +2           6
Spot                        Wis   4    +2           6
Survival                    Wis   4    +2   +2      8
Swim                        Str   1    +0           1


[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Healer's Kit              50gp    1lb
Holly and Mistletoe        -      -
Wand of CLW           750gp    -
Pouch                      5gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Potion of CLW (x2)       100gp    .2lb
Potion of Invisibility   300gp    .1lb
Scroll - CLW (x2)         50gp    -lb  
Scroll - Comp language    25gp    -lb
Scroll - Hide Animals     25gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 43 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 18gp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         33lb   66lb   100lb  200lb   

[b]Animal Companion[/b]
Grunt, Boar, Medium Animal, Hit Dice: 3d8+12 (25 hp), Initiative: +0,
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares), Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16,
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/+4, Attack: 	Gore +4 melee (1d8+3), Special Attacks: 	
Ferocity, Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +3, Will 
+2, Abilities: 	Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4, Skills: 	Listen +7, Spot 
+5, Feats: Alertness, Toughness
 
Quack, Duck, Tiny Animal, Hit Dice: 1/4 d8 (2 hp), Initiative: +2, Speed: 10 ft. (2 
squares), fly 40 ft. (average), Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 
12, Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–13, Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5), Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2, Abilities: Str 1, 
Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6 Skills: Listen +3, Spot +5 Feats: Weapon Finesse

[B]Age:[/B] 29 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Long,wild brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Description[/b]: Dentmus hair is long and messy, as is his beard. He is dressed in 
dirty robes most of the time, and bears an odd smell. He is often seeing walking along with his boar, Grunt, or his duck, Quack, leashed.

[b]Background[/b]: How Dentmus came to be a druid is a mystery. He stumbled into into the remnants of a druid's hut after fleeing pursuers, supposedly after him for debts, sleeping with someone's daughter or/probably both. After mucking around with the druid's leftover research, he found that he had decent talent with it, though some think he does it just to "meet dryads". 

He put his new found skills in nature to good use; growing crops of questionable narcotic 
quality, though smoking them before they can be sold.

After managing to escape his pursuers, he ventures from town to town peddling his healing skills, which he is admittedly good at, offering to treat all the sick young virgins and what ails them for half-price. He also gives advise on crops, using his spells and knowledge to enhance them, or if suitably paid, weaken them so that the landowner would need to sell off their property. He also cures animals and such, again, doing it more for coin than any great love.

He sees the adventurers coming into town as an opportunity to make some gold and help erase his gambling debt to Eraskon, a rather vicious, nasty old ranger who has been rumoured to put an arrow in the back of those he dislikes.
```

_Basic idea: Dentmus is a hard-drinking, womanizing, gambler-cad who also happens to be a druid. _
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Sorry, Fenris: I am unfamiliar with the Savage Bard.  Could you give me a quick list of their class abilities?  I know I would be fine with a barbarian/bard or ranger/bard, which this sounds similar to, so I don't imagine a problem, but please give details.  Thanks!  Glad you're excited!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gray Shade,
> ...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> *Bloodweaver1:*  Looks great!  Get her a complete sheet when you get time.




Enjoy!
Again let me know if there is something that I missed that needs to be either taken out or added in. Thanks!

-Blood

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Mist, Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order
[B]War Hourse, Heavy:[/B] Thunder
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2 / Paladin 1              [B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Race:[/B]  Human                              [B]Height:[/B] 5' 8"
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium                             [B]Weight:[/B] 130 lbs
[B]Gender:[/B] Female                            [B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawfull Good                   [B]Hair:[/B] Short & Black
[B]Deity:[/B] Woden                              [B]Skin:[/B] Tan	

[B]Class & Racial Traits:[/B]
[B]Human[/B]                                                [B]Fighter[/B]
1 Free Feat at 1st Level                           1 Feat at First Level 
+4 SKills points at 1st Level                      1 Feat at Second Level
+1 Skill point at each additional level 
[B]Paladin[/B]                                               [B]Character Level[/B]
Aura of Good                                       1 Feat at First Level
Detect Evil                                        1 Feat at Third Level
Smite 3 per day (+3 hit, +1 damage)


[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 31  (2d10+1d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 50%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10     +6    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flat-Footed:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2         +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1         +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1         +1
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Banded Mail               +6     +1     -6   35%   35lbs    250gp
Large Shield, Steal       +2     -      -2   15%   15lb      20gp
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Long Sword, Master         +7      1d8+2        19-20/x2   -     4 lbs   315gp
Warhammer, Master          +6      1d8+2          x2       -     5 lbs   312gp
Lance, Master*             +6      1d8+2          x3       -     10 lbs  310gp

[B]Equipment                Cost / Weight[/B]
Explorers outfit         (10 gp / 0 lb)
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)     (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Potion, Cure Light x2    (100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Pro. From Evil x2(100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1   (50 gp / 0 lb)
Heavy Warhorse           (400 gp)
Backpack                 (2 gp / 2 lb)*
Barding Chainmail        (600 gp / 80 lb)*
Bit & Bridle             (2 gp / 1 lb)*
M. Saddle                (60 gp / 40 lb)*
SaddleBags               (4 gp / 8 lb)*
Rations x6               (3 gp / 6 lb)*
Sunrods x5               (10 gp / 5 lb)*
Waterskin x3             (3 gp / 12 lb)*

[B]Total Gold Spent:[/B] 2633
[B]Total Gold Remaining:[/B] 367


[B]Mist: 
Current Capacity:[/B] Light (58)
[B]Carry Capacity: [/B] Light: 0 – 58 Med.: 59 – 116 Heavy: 117 – 175 Lift: 350 Drag: 875

[B]Thunder:
Current Capacity W/o Mist:[/B] Light (168 lbs)
[B]Current Capacity W/ Mist:[/B] Light (226 lbs)
[B]Carry Capacity: [/B] Light: 0 – 300 Med.: 301 – 600 Heavy: 601 – 900 Drag: 4500

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Feats:[/B] (5)
Mounted Combat, Ride-by-Attack, Extra Smite (Complete Warrior), 
Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Long Sword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 19    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int    0     0    0      0
Balance                     Dex    0    +1   -7     -6
Bluff                       Cha    0    +3           3
Climb                       Str    0    +2   -8     -6
[U]Concentration[/U]               Con    0    +2           2
[U]Craft [/U]                      Int    0    0            0
Decipher Script             Int    0    0            0 
[U]Diplomacy[/U]                   Cha    4    +3           7
Disable Device              Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Disguise                    Cha    0    +3           3
Escape Artist               Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Forgery                     Int    0     0           0
Gather Information          Cha    0    +3           3
[U]Handle Animal [/U]              Cha    3    +3           6
[U]Heal[/U]                        Wis    0    +1           1
Hide                        Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Intimidate                  Cha    0    +3           3
Jump                        Str    0    +2   -8     -6
[U]Knowledge (Religion)[/U]        Int    2     0           2
Listen                      Wis    1    +1           2
Move Silently               Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Open Lock                   Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Perform                     Cha    0    +3           3
[U]Profession[/U]                  Wis    0    +1           1  
[U]Ride[/U]                        Dex    6    +1   +3     10
Search                      Int    1     0           1
[U]Sense Motive[/U]                Wis    0    +1           1
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0    +1           1
Spellcraft                  Int    0     0           0
Spot                        Wis    0    +1           1
Survival                    Wis    0    +1           1
Swim                        Str    0    +2   -16   -14
Tumble                      Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +3           3
Use Rope                    Dex    0    +1           1
[U]Denotes Class Skill[/U]

[B]Thunder, (Heavy Warhorse)[/B]					
[B]HD[/B]: 4d 8+12  (30)  [B]Initiative[/B]:  +1  [B]Speed[/B]: 50 ft (10 squares) 
[B]AC[/B]: 19 ([B]Dex[/B] +1, [B]Nat[/B] +4, [B]Size[/B] -1, [B]Armor[/B] +5 ) [B]Touch[/B]: 10 [B]FF[/B]: 17  
[B]Base Attack/Grapple[/B]:  +3 / +11   [B]Space/Reach[/B]: 10ft / 5ft
[B]Attack[/B]: Hoof +6 melee ( 1d6 +4)					
[B]Full Attack[/B]:  2x Hoof +6 melee ( 1d6 +4) 			
                  & 1x Bite +1 melee (1d4+2)					
[B]Abilities[/B]: [B]Str[/B] 18 ; [B]Dex[/B] 13 ; [B]Con[/B] 17 ; [B]Int[/B] 2 ; [B]Wis[/B] 13 ; [B]Cha[/B] 6			
[B]Saves: Fort:[/B]  7, [B]Ref:[/B]  5 , [B]Will:[/B]  2,   [B]CR[/B]: 2		
[B]Special Qualities:[/B] Low-Light Vision, Scent		
[B]Skills & Feats:[/B] Listen & Spot +5, Endurance & Run
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 5, 2005)

Yo
do you have a place for one more ?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 5, 2005)

_Strahd_, I believe he mentioned that he's taking submissions through next week, and he'll be choosing from among those.  It's not first come first serve, so I'd say go ahead and submit a character.


(I have no idea who "Baron" was.    )


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2005)

_Oops.Ignore_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 6, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				Gray Shade said:
			
		

> -Any race, class, and equipment from the core books; other classes, races, equipment, etc. only by my individual permission




Does this include monster races from MM, such as orc and hobgoblin, or just PHB races?
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 7, 2005)

Back again!  Thanks for all the submissions.  This is shaping up VERY well!  It's going to be a lot of fun!

Let's see  . . . 

Tailspinner:
[sblock]Just PHB races, please.  Thanks.[/sblock]

Krug:
[sblock]Looks pretty good for now.  I'll go over it with a fine-toothed comb this weekend, after I have all the characters in.  The only glaring thing I see is that he has a Wand Of Magic Missiles, but he can't cast the spell (not on the Druid or Adept spell lists), and doesn't have Use Magic Device, so unless there's something I missed, he's not going to be able to use the wand.  Probably want to reconsider that.[/sblock]

Fenris:
[sblock]Looks pretty good for now.  I'll go over it with a fine-toothed comb this weekend, after I have all the characters in.  Equip your character how you like; however, I would suggest that you consider a shield for when you're using that Bastard Sword 1-handed (since you have shield proficiency).  If you don't like shields, then that's cool, everyone's got a preference, just a suggestion.  Outside of that, he looks very good.  A very tough Bard.  Oh, and I have no problem with the Savage Bard.[/sblock]

Bloodweaver1:
[sblock]Looks pretty good.  I'll go over it with a fine-toothed comb this weekend, after I have all the characters in.  I will give you advanced warning, though, only about the first quarter of the adventure will be outside (so all your Riding feats will become pretty much useless *probably*).  Do what you will with your character, just a little hint from the judge for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Back again!  Thanks for all the submissions.  This is shaping up VERY well!  It's going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> Fenris:
> [sblock]Looks pretty good for now.  I'll go over it with a fine-toothed comb this weekend, after I have all the characters in.  Equip your character how you like; however, I would suggest that you consider a shield for when you're using that Bastard Sword 1-handed (since you have shield proficiency).  If you don't like shields, then that's cool, everyone's got a preference, just a suggestion.  Outside of that, he looks very good.  A very tough Bard.  Oh, and I have no problem with the Savage Bard.[/sblock]




Gray Shade:
[sblock] I hadn't even thought of a shield. But with ASF for the meager bard spells I have it may not be worth it, even for a buckler. My image was of him charging into battle sword in one hand, blowing his horn in the other, once embroiled in combat and when raging he just goes two-handed. So I guess I could just go with a two hander, since I won't be using the horn in melee much anyway  Might save me the feat, what do you think? I also wanted to ask about cultural weapons and whether a sword or axe would be more appropriate growing up in Hazel. [/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 7, 2005)

Fenris:
[sblock]Sword or axe, whichever.  They are both pretty common in the area and easy to find.  Shield / no shield: that's cool.  I forgot about the raging (when your additional damage for 2-handed is more worthwhile).[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2005)

[sblock]*Ka’ashawndrah*
*Female Elf Rogue 3*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 4'-7"
*Weight:* 85#
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Silver
*Age:* 125

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 race]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 race]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 DEX, –2 CON; Medium; Speed 30 feet; Immunity to magic sleep effects; +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects; Low-Light Vision; Weapon Proficiency: Longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow); +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; Languages: Common and Elven / Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan; Favored Class: Wizard.

*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1.

*Hit Dice:* 3d6
*HP:* 15
*AC:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
*Reflex:* +7 [+3 base, +4 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +2

*Melee:* +4 (1d8+1/19-20/S, Longsword)
*Melee:* +4 (1d4+1/19-20/PS, Dagger)
*Ranged:* +7 (1d8+1/x3/110'/P, Longbow)
*Ranged:* +7 (1d4+1/19-20/10'/P, Dagger)

*Skills*
*Balance:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy]
*Climb:* +7 [6 ranks, +1 Str]
*Disable Device:* +13 [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Feat, +2 Item]
*Escape Artist:* +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex]
*Hide:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat]
*Jump:* +3 [0 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy]
*Listen:* +8 [6 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Move Silently:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat]
*Open Lock:* +14 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat, +2 Item]
*Search:* +10 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Race]
*Spot:* +8 [6 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Tumble:* +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
Nimble Fingers
Stealthy

*Languages:* Common, Elf, Draconic, Sylvan, Gnoll.

*Encumbrance:* Light: 0 – 43; Med.: 44 – 86; Heavy: 87 – 130; Lift: to 260; Drag: to 650

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
Studded Leather +1 (1175gp, 20#, Worn)
MW Longsword (315gp, 4#, Belt)
MW Longbow +1 STR (500gp, 3#, Shoulder)
20 Arrows (1gp, 3#, Back)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, Back)
MW Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2#, Backpack)
Everburning Torch (110gp, 1#, Backpack)
MW Dagger (302gp, 1#, Backpack)
2 CLW Potions (100gp, -, Backpack)
Vial of Antitoxin (50gp, -, Backpack)
Flask of Alchemist's Fire (20gp, 1#, Backpack)
2 Flasks of Acid (20gp, 2#, Backpack)
Sunrods (2gp, 1#, Backpack)
Flint & Steel (1gp, -, Backpack)
Bell (1gp, -, Backpack)
Signal Whistle (8sp, -, Backpack)
Sack (1sp, 0.5#, Backpack)
Flask of Oil (1sp, 1#, Backpack)
------------------------------
Total (2700gp, 41.5#)

*Treasure:* 300gp

*Appearance:* Ka’ashawndrah is very short for an elf. She wears her mid-back length silver hair in a ponytail most of the time. She can most often be found wearing a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She wears studded leather armor over her clothes and carries most of her equipment in her backpack. She has a longsword at her belt, and a longbow and a quiver of arrows on her shoulder.

*Background:* Two months ago Ka’ashawndrah was mortally wounded and her campanions left her in Rumbol to recuperate. She has now recovered and is ready to go. Unfortunately her campanions left 6 weeks ago. She is wondering what she can do when the message from Hazel arrives. She is sure she can help the people of Hazel.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Gray Shade:
[sblock]Oops. Changed to Wand of CLW instead. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Back again!  Thanks for all the submissions.  This is shaping up VERY well!  It's going to be a lot of fun!
> 
> [sblock]Looks pretty good.  I'll go over it with a fine-toothed comb this weekend, after I have all the characters in.  I will give you advanced warning, though, only about the first quarter of the adventure will be outside (so all your Riding feats will become pretty much useless *probably*).  Do what you will with your character, just a little hint from the judge for you.[/sblock]




Noted, I made some changes. Let me know. 

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the team's about filled itself out on its own here.  I'll take any last minute submissions of characters, but what I've got is looking good.  I'll officially anounce who's in tomorrow afternoon, and then Saturday afternoon I will post any notes or details that need work on the character sheets.  Please take time to check this thread some time after that and before next Tuesday morning, as I'd really like to get the adventure under way then.  If you can't, let me know and we'll work something out, but for now that's the plan.

Tailspinner:
[sblock]Ka’ashawndrah will be better fitted for the party.  No one's made a rogue yet, so she would be quite useful.  I'll go over her sheet for detail-type stuff this weekend after I make my decisions, but for now she looks good!  Although, are you sure you want short sword and short bow instead of long sword and long bow--she's an elf so she does get the proficiencies.  Take what you like and what you think fits her best, but when all other things are equal, the extra one or two points of damage can help, but, like I said, whatever you're most comfortable with.    [/sblock]

Krug:
[sblock]Cool.  I would have hated for you to realize in the first fight that your wand of magic missiles was really just a pointy stick for jabbing at the enemies' eyes.    [/sblock]

Bloodweaver1:
Groovy.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2005)

Gray Shade,
I made a few tweaks to the character as we had been discussing.

Fenris


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Fenris.  I'll take a more detailed look soon.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 8, 2005)

Krug:
[sblock]I've been going over Dentmus and he needs some tightening up.  Here's what I've found.  Please take time to correct the following before Tuesday morning.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.  If you don't think I did any things right, please let me know that, too.

1.  Dentmus' BAB should be +1 (Adept and Expert level 1 are both 0, and Druid level 2 is +1).  This means that your attacks with your sickle and dagger will also be +1, but your attack with Sling will be +3 (because of your high Dex.).

2.  Your grapple should also be +1 (it’s equal to your BAB plus Str. Bonus-so actually, that’s good news).

3.  Good news, your HP should be 31 (Max for level 1 Druid—8, plus 6 for level 2 Druid, plus 4 for Adept 1, plus 5 for Expert 1, plus 8 for Con bonus = 31).

4.  Your Fort and Reflex saves are right, but your Will should be higher.  The base for level 1 Adept is 2, and the base for level 1 Expert is also 2, and for 2nd level druid the base is 3, so your base Will save should be 7, plus your 2 for Wis, is a total of +9.

5.  For clarity, please note that the “Class Skills” you list under Abilities are “Expert Class Skills”

6.  Please send me spell descriptions for Naturewatch and Wood Wose (I don’t have access to the Complete Divine book).

7.  Also for clarity: under 0-level Druid spells, you only have Naturewatch.  Do you have this 4 times (since you get 4, 0-level spells a day)? Or did you not get around to picking the other 3?  Either way, for clarity, either write Naturewatch 4 times, or choose the others.

8.  You have *one* too many skill points used from your Expert class—you should have 9 and I count 10 on skills that are Expert Only.  Also, you should have 4 levels of Local Knowledge (instead of 2).  Otherwise your skills look good.  Nature Sense gives you your +2 on Knowledge: Nature and Survival and your healing kit gives you the +2 on Heal, and you already got both of those, so very good.

9.  Add the Druid language.  Every Druid can speak and read and write “Druid”  Also add Dwarven.  Because your character is a "local" he's used to being around Dwarves and has picked up on their language over the years.

10.  Your weight is off by one pound.  Your total is 44 pounds of gear, not 43.

11.  I added up your equipment costs and came out with 2332, so I think you’re actually over by a little, but I like you so don’t worry about it.  Just leave the equipment as is, and keep the 18 gold you’ve got.

12.  Please note somewhere after your skills that your Sleight of Hand suffers -3 because of your Medium encumbrance, and your Swim suffers -6.

13.  And finally, note that you could bump up your shield from Light Wooden to Heavy Wooden for an extra 4 gold and 5 pounds (which you’re already knee-deep in Medium encumbrance so I don’t see how it would hurt, but your choice), and this would give you an additional 1 on your AC.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 8, 2005)

Deuce Traveler:
[sblock]Okay.  I filled in some details on Lars' sheet, but that’s about it.  I noted the Armor Check Penalty on your physical skills; added cost and weight for all your items (in parenthesis after each item); totaled your weight carried; added your encumbrance chart; and totaled your wealth.  If you have any questions let me know, but I’m pretty sure it’s all accurate.  You still have a little money left, which you could use to buy a shield (in case you ever go with your one-handed Axe), and/or a few throwing axes, in case you ever need a ranged weapon.  OR, you could not get a shield or ranged weapon and go it as is, which would is cool, too—your choice.  If you get any additional gear, though, make sure to note it in your equipment list, wealth and weight carried.


Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 38; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged; 
+8 ( 1d12+4, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+7 ( 1d8+4, Battleaxe )

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18 (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15 (+2 to hps)
INT 8 (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8 (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14 (+2 bonus)

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1, Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4, Intimidate +5, Climb +5*, Swim +5*, Jump +6*.

* -3 Armor Check Penalty not included

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (320 gp/12 lb), Masterwork; Battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb).

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1 (1200 gp/30 lb). Custom made dwarven, horned helmet. (free and weightless! Nice touch!)

Goods: Backpack (2 gp/2 lb); Small sack full of hay (free/1 lb); Lantern, Bullseye (12 gp/3 lb); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp/10 lb); Whetstone (2 cp/1 lb); Waterskin (full) (1 gp/4 lb); Flint and steel (1 gp/0 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp/0 lb); 2 Oils of Bless Weapon (100 gp/0 lb—each)

Total Weight Carried: 71 lb

Encumbrance: Light Load: 0 – 100; Med. Load: 101 – 200; Heavy Load: 201- 300; Lift: to 600; Drag: to 1500

Wealth:   252 gp          7 sp          8 cp

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 8, 2005)

Fenris:
[sblock]Okay, Fenris.  I’ve gone over Haakon more closely.  Please make the following changes.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

1.  I believe his Fort Save should be +5, not +4.  2 for Savage Bard level 1 and 2 for Barbarian level 1, and +1 for his Con is +5, right?

2.  Greatsword damage is 2d6, not 1d10.

3.  I tried adding up his skill points but kept getting dizzy.  Same goes for his hit points.  Answer me this, first: Which was his level 1 class: Barbarian or Bard?  If you choose Bard you get more Skill points, but if you choose Barbarian you get *1* more hp.  It breaks down as follows:

Hit points:

Level 1 Barbarian = 12, +4 for Level 2 Bard, +9 for two levels of Expert, +4 for Con = 29

OR

Level 1 Bard = 6, +9 for level 2 Barbarian, +9 for two levels of Expert, +4 for Con = 28

Skill Points:

Level 1 Barbarian = 4 (base) + 2 (int) x 4 = 24 +4 (human) = 28, Plus 9 for level 2 Bard, plus 18 for two levels of Expert

OR

Level 1 Bard = 6 (base) + 2 (int) x 4 = 32 +4 (human) = 36, Plus 7 for level 2 Barbarian, plus 18 for two levels of Expert

Either way, I got a headache trying to figure out how you paid for your skills.  Please list your skills again so that I can easily tell which ones were bought with which classes so that I can tell that it’s all good.

4.  Note “Illiterate” in Class Features.

5.  Adding up your gold, I found that you spent a little over what you had.  I tell you what, though, you can keep what you’ve got (and add 6 silver and 4 copper just so he’s got something to tip with), but only because I like your style.

6.  And finally, please change his equipment list so that it shows weights of items, and add an encumbrance table, as follows:

Equipment:
Masterwork Greatsword {350gp / 8 lb} 
+1 Chain shirt {1,250gp / 25 lb} 
MW Comp Mighty (+2) long bow {600 gp / 3 lb} 
Quiver with 20 arrows {2 gp / 3 lb}
Masterwork Horn {100 gp / 3 lb}
Carving chisels {5 gp / 5 lb}
Explorer's outfit {10gp / 0 lb if worn, if carried, 5 lb}
Woolen cloak {1gp / 1 lb}
Backpack {2gp / 2 lb}

Weight carried: 55 lb

Encumbrance:
Light: 0 – 58     Medium: 59 – 116    Heavy: 117 – 175   Lift: to 350    Drag: to 875

Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> I'll take any last minute submissions of characters-




I'll take you up on that. I'm thinking a holyman attached to the Temple of Woden, perhaps nephew or cousin of the bonecasting Advisor. Apprentice to the older, somewhat feeble priest, he sees the need to find out what is happening to his town. This is just a real quick post, more details to follow late tonight, or tomorrow afternoon (if I get in that is).


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Gray.Here you go.. 

[sblock]
I see him keeping a light shield, as he's not much of a combatant. Naturally, he'll try not to carry his goods around with him mostof the time. 
Will get the Naturewatch and Wood Wose spells to you.


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Dentmus Otragan
[B]Class:[/B] Druid2/Adept1/Expert1
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Byqqvir (Barley God)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 2d8+2d6+8=31
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (+2)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +3    +1    +2    0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +2          +9
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather +1                  +3     +6      0    10%   15lbs   1010gp
Shield, Light Wooden MW     +1     -       0     5%   10lb     157gp
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Sickle                       +1      1d6          x2        -     2lb     6gp
Dagger                       +1      1d4      19-20/x2      20'   1lb     2gp
Sling                        +3      1d4          x2        50'   0lb     -
 Bullets (10)                                                     5lb

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan, Elf, Druidic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion (Boar/Duck), Nature sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland 
Stride, Expert Class skills: Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Forgery, Gather Information, 
Knowledge (Local), Knowledge (Religion), Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Search

[B]Feats:[/B] Endurance, Scribe Scroll

[b]Spells:[/b] 
Druid: 0 level (4/Dc: 12) - Naturewatch (Complete Divine), Detect Magic, Detect Poison, 

Cure Minor Wounds
1 level (3/DC: 13) - Entangle, Produce Flame, Wood Wose (ComDiv)
Adept: 0 level (3/DC: 12) - Ghost Sound, Read Magic, Mending
1 level (2/DC: 13) - Obscuring Mist, Cure Light Wounds

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                       Cha   2    +1           3
Concentration               Con   5    +2           7
Diplomacy                   Cha   3    +1           4
Forgery                     Int   1    +2           3
Gather Information          Cha   3    +1           4
Handle Animal               Cha   6    +1           7
Heal                        Wis   5    +2   +2      9
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   1    +2           3
Knowledge (Local)           Int   4    +2           6
Knowledge (Nature)          Int   4    +2   +2      8
Knowledge (Religion)        Int   1    +2           3
Listen                      Wis   3    +2           5
Search                      Int   1    +2           3
Sense Motive                Wis   1    +2           3
Sleight of Hand             Dex   1    +2   -3      0
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +2           6
Spot                        Wis   4    +2           6
Survival                    Wis   4    +2   +2      8
Swim                        Str   1    +0   -6     -5

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Healer's Kit              50gp    1lb
Holly and Mistletoe        -      -
Wand of CLW              750gp    -lb
Pouch                      5gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Potion of Invisibility   300gp    .1lb
Scroll - CLW (x1)         50gp    -lb  
Scroll - Comp language    25gp    -lb
Scroll - Hide Animals     25gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 43 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 18gp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         33lb   66lb   100lb  200lb   

[b]Animal Companion[/b]
[b]Grunt[/b], Boar, Medium Animal, Hit Dice: 3d8+12 (25 hp), Initiative: +0,
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares), Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16,
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/+4, Attack: 	Gore +4 melee (1d8+3), Special Attacks: 	
Ferocity, Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +3, Will 
+2, Abilities: 	Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4, Skills: 	Listen +7, Spot 
+5, Feats: Alertness, Toughness

[b]Quack[/b], Duck, Tiny Animal, Hit Dice: 1/4 d8 (2 hp), Initiative: +2, Speed: 10 ft. (2 
squares), fly 40 ft. (average), Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-
footed 12, Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–13, Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5), Special 
Attacks: — Special Qualities: Low-light vision Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2, 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6 Skills: Listen +3, Spot +5 
Feats: Weapon Finesse

[B]Age:[/B] 29 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Long,wild brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Description[/b]: Dentmus hair is long and messy, as is his beard. He is dressed in 
dirty robes most of the time, and bears an odd smell.

He is often seeing walking along with his boar, Grunt, or his duck, Quack, leashed.

[b]Background[/b]: How Dentmus came to be a druid is a mystery. He stumbled into it, 
and found that he had decent talent with it, though some think he does it just to meet 
dryads. He uses his druidic skills and talents to grow crops of questionable narcotic 
quality, smoking them before they can be sold.

He ventures from town to town peddling his healing skills, which he is admittedly good 
at, offering to treat all the sick young virgins and what ails them for half-price. He 
also gives advise on crops, using his spells and knowledge to enhance them, or if 
suitably paid, weaken them. He also cures animals and such, again, doing it more for 
coin than any great love.

He sees the adventurers coming into town as an opportunity to make some gold and help 
erase his gambling debt to Eraskon, a rather vicious, nasty old ranger who has been 
rumoured to put an arrow in the back of those he dislikes.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2005)

Skip the relation to the Bonecaster, unless Hendrick is Dwarven. Right now putting together the numbers on a Dwarven Paladin 2, Adept 2. Unless I can get a hero slot, then straight Pal 3, up to you. How do the spell levels work? Stack, seperate, or do the Pal levels supercede the Adept? 

[sblock]*"My name be Norbod Threepwhistle, son of Claerdagghn, son of Dwight."* Norobd  pauses, eyes dowcast a bit. *"His parents... travled. We dinna speak o' him much."* He brightens. *"I come from the Valley Threepwhistles, not them plains Threepwhistles.  Have ye no dealin' with them if ye know whats good fer ya! I've come to think of this town as a haome, and these people as my family."* He turns sharply, and points to the far back of the hall, *"Even you, McAllistor! But i'll be watchin'!"*  His gaze travels back to the fore of the room. *"Ye all know me, I've been traveling this area in the service of the Church for a score of years. Fightin' back the goblins here, 'splainin the finer points of justice to the Orcs there, and so forth. I'm watching around me, and seein' the corruption spread. I will not stand fer this! I will come with ye to the tower, and bring the might of Woden!"*[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 9, 2005)

Whew! I just got back from vaction if there's still room I can put up the character sheets soon as they are on my home computer


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 9, 2005)

Below is my submission as a Professional Adventurer for this game.

[sblock]
I'm interested in scribing some scrolls, are we going to have any XP to do this.  If not would you consider paying 75% of the cost of the scribed scrolls to simulate the abilty to do this.

```
Dekron Hurst
Male Human Wizard 3

Alignment: Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 30'

Str: 10 (+0) 2pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 6pts
Con: 14 (+2) 6pts
Int: 16 (+3) 10pts
Wis: 14 (+2) 6pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 2pts

HP: 16 (3d4 + 6Con)

AC: 12(16) (10Base + 2Dex +4 Mage Arm.)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +3 
Reflex: +3
Will: +5 

Init: +6 

Base attack bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Silver Dagger (melee) +1 1d4 19-20/x2

Skills
Concentration 8 (6 ranks + 2 Con)
Decipher Script 9 (6 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Arcana) 9 (6 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 9 (6 ranks + 3 Int)
Spellcraft 11 (6 ranks + 3 Int +2 Synergy Know(Aracana))


Feats
Improved Initiative, Combat Casting, Scribe Scroll, ?

Equipment
Explorers Outfit 10gp (8lb)
Silver Dagger 22gp (1lb)

Backpack 2gp (2lb)
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
-Winter Blanket 5sp (3lb)
-Chalk(5) 5cp
-Flint & Steel 1gp
-Hooded Lantern 7gp (2lb)
-(2)Flasks of Oil 2sp (2lb)
-Silk Rope(50') 10gp (5lb)
-Sack 1sp (0.5lb)
-(2)Trail Rations 1gp (2lb)

Signal Whistle 8sp

Scrollcase 1gp (0.5lb)
Spell Component Pouch 5gp (2lb)

Wand of Magic Missles(3rd level, 50 charges) 2250gp


Treasure: 689 gp, 2 sp, 5 cp
Weight Carried: 33lbs

SpellBook
0st- All
1st- Alarm, FLoating Disk, Identify,Mage Armour, Magic Missle, Prot. from Evil, 
       Ray of Enfeeblement, Sleep.
2nd- Invisibility, Spiderclimb.

Spells Known (4/3/2)
0st- Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead x2, Read Magic.
1st- Mage Armour, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sleep.
2nd- Invisibility, Spiderclimb.
```
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160 lbs
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Olive

Appearance:
Dekron Hurst is a pleasantly formed human male of average height and weight.
Dekron's most arresting feature is his eyes, his brooding eyes shows the sharp 
light of a superior intellect.

Personality:
Dekron is a proud haughty man, who has the tendency to look down upon those 
of lesser intellects, especially those who want to engage in pointless moral 
debates. 

Background
Dekron is on the run after stealing his wand of Magic Missles from his previous 
employer who refused to pay Dekron after only partially completing this mission,
seeing as he's short on funds, and needs to find a quiet place to hide Hazel 
seems to be the perfect place to accomplish both goals.

What brings Dekron to this god forsaken hovel, partially[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 9, 2005)

Here are the preleminary characters the will be finished in the morning

[sblock]*Name:* Eliom Name-to-be-changed
*Class:* Aristocrat 2/Ranger 2
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Med
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Wodin
*Level:* 2
*XP:* 0000
*Speed:* 40'      

*Str:* 16 +3 (10p.)            
*Dex:* 16 +3 (10p.)     *BAB:* +3         *HP:* 36 (1d8+10+2d10+4)
*Con:* 14 +2 (04p.)     *Grapple:* +6     *Dmg Red:* 0/0
*Int:* 10 +0 (02p.)     *Spell Res:* 00
*Wis:* 10 +0 (04p.)     *Init:* +2        
*Cha:* 10 +0 (02p.)     *ACP:* -0         

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    0
*Touch:* 13              *Flatfooted:* 10

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                      3    +2          +5
*Ref:*                       3    +3          +6
*Will:*                      3    +0          +3

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*


*Languages:* 
Common
Dwarven

*Abilities:*
1st Favored Enemy
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat style

*Feats:* 
1st
Human


*Skill Points:* 24       *Max Ranks:* 6/3
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*


*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*


cost 
weight 

*Total Weight:*lb      *Money:* 0gp 0sp 0cp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               lb  lb  lb  lb  lb


*Age:* 35
*Height:* 6'2"
*Weight:* 300lb
*Eyes:* 
*Hair:* 
*Skin:* 
*Appearance:* 


*Background:*
[/sblock]

I lean toward the one up

[sblock]*Name:* Eliom Name-to-be-changed
*Class:* Monk 3
*Race:* Halk Elf
*Size:* Med
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* N/A

*Str:* 14 +2 (06p.)     *Level:* 3        *XP:* 0000
*Dex:* 14 +2 (06p.)     *BAB:* +2         *HP:* 26 (2d8+14)
*Con:* 14 +2 (06p.)     *Grapple:* +4     *Dmg Red:* 0/0
*Int:* 10 +0 (02p.)     *Speed:* 40'      *Spell Res:* 00
*Wis:* 16 +3 (10p.)     *Init:* +2        *Spell Save:* +0
*Cha:* 10 +0 (02p.)     *ACP:* -0         *Spell Fail:* 00%

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Wis  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +3    +0    15
*Touch:* 15              *Flatfooted:* 10

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                      3    +2          +5
*Ref:*                       3    +3          +6
*Will:*                      3    +3          +6

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
Unarmed Strick  +4  !d6+2
Flurry of Blows +0/+0 1d6+2

*Languages:* 
Common
Elven

*Abilities:*
Unarmed strike
Flurry of Blows
Evasion
Still Mind

*Feats:* 
1st
Monk
Monk
3rd

*Skill Points:* 24       *Max Ranks:* 6/3
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Listen
Sense Motive
Spot Tumble

*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*


cost 
weight 

*Total Weight:*lb      *Money:* 0gp 0sp 0cp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               lb  lb  lb  lb  lb


*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 144lb
*Eyes:* blue
*Hair:* Silver
*Skin:* light
*Appearance:* 


*Background:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2005)

Gray Shade:

[sblock]
Ok, 1. D'oh, yeap
2. Yes, quickly made change
3. Later 
4. I added it, I hadn't before because of the Expert levels. But whether they add literacy or not is a minor quibble.
5. Thank you! , you have the generosity of the One-eyed wanderer himself!
6.Done

OK back to #3. I had originally given hi a level of Expert as first. I had read the no feat and +1 stat, but somehow missed the comletely obvious prior sentance  However, with the Bard and Expert having the same skill points and hitpoint it should come out the same. So In order: Bard, Barbarian, Expert, Expert. I will adjust the hitpoints as above. Now are you forgetting the 2 extra ranks in Survival and 4 extra ranks in Kn (Local) when computing the skills? But I re-did them with "right" way and found that I was shorting myslef two ranks. Below find the progression starting with free, then each level and a total rank

bluff 0,4,0,1,0-5
Craft 0,0,3,0,0-3
Dip 0,4,0,1,0-5
GI 0,4,0,0,1-5
Int 0,0,2,0,0-2
His 0,3,0,1,1-5
Loc 4,1,0,0,0-5
Nat 0,3,0,1,1-5
Nob 0,4,0,1,0-5
Rel 0,4,0,1,0-5
Lis 0,3,0,0,0-3
Per 0,3,0,2,1-6
Ride 0,0,2,0,0-2
SM 0,3,0,1,1-5
Sur 2,0,0,0,4-6

By my count that is 67 ranks 36+7+9+9+6. Does that seem right to you? Trust e I had many headaches going over this as well 

Anything else just let me know. I was considering switching feats to weapon focus but, at level 1 when I get the feat, I have no BAB. But the power attack works for him as well.

[/sblock]
Fenris


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Apprentice to the older, somewhat feeble priest...




"I'm thirty-seven, I'm not _old_..."  And who you callin' feeble?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "I'm thirty-seven, I'm not _old_..."  And who you callin' feeble?



Aww crap. I totally missed that there was already a Cleric. My bad. Mayhaps a Paladin from the larger temple in Rumbold dispatched to see what the problem was? I'll still keep the Adept levels. And, you know, alter that little RP introduction.

EDIT: Previous post altered to reflect the above.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 9, 2005)

*End of Recruitment*

Okay, I'm going to go ahead and end the recruitment as I said I would.

Thank you to everyone who posted and submitted.

The following players are my primary choices, mostly because their characters are most developed.  I'll be posting messages to everyone idividually about your characters tonight with details that need work.  On Tuesday morning I will open a new thread for the game proper and link to that thread from this thread.

Bloodweaver1, playing Mist
Tailspinner, playing Ka'ashawndrah (which is easier to say than spell)
Krug, playing Dentmus Otragan
Lazlow, playing The Padre
Fenris, playing Haakon Sigurdsson
Deuce Traveler, playing Lars Grimhelm

If any of the above can't keep up with the postings or for whatever reason needs or wants to drop out, I'll call upon LogicsFate, Lord_Raven88, or Sorrow the Man Bear.  Hope there's no hard feelings.   

(oh, and does anyone know how to change the name of this thread so that I can say in the title that it's closed?)


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 9, 2005)

Fenris:
[sblock]Skills look good now.  At least I can follow where the ranks came from.      Once you've got all the changes and additions noted on your character sheet, go ahead and add his 1,000 Experience Points and he's ready to go.  As for Illiteracy: sadly, a character who starts with Illiteracy, stays illiterate until they spend skill points to buy literacy (at 2 skill points per language--yeah, you have to buy literacy in each language separately).  Anyway, see you in the new thread![/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 9, 2005)

Krug:
[sblock]


			
				Krug said:
			
		

> I see him keeping a light shield, as he's not much of a combatant.



Excellent.  Character over combat.  I'm sure that will work out great for you!    


			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Will get the Naturewatch and Wood Wose spells to you.



All righty, just get them in before you try to cast them.

I think that your weight got off even further somehow now.  Re-add his weight carried.  I think you missed his weapons or something, because I was coming up with several more pounds than what you've got.  Oh, and nevermind that .1 lb for the potion, you can round that down.  Finally, give him his 1,000 Experience Points and he's ready to go![/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 9, 2005)

Gray Shade:  To change the thread title, just edit your first post (edit button) and change the subject line therein.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 9, 2005)

Ah thank you, good sir-ah.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 10, 2005)

Tailspinner:
[sblock]
Okay, Ka’ashawndrah looks pretty darn good.  I’ve only found a couple details that you’ll need to change.

1.  She gets a +2 synergy bonus to Balance from her Tumble skill, so add that.

2.  She also gets a +2 synergy bonus to Jump from her Tumble skill.  I know she doesn’t have any levels of Jump, but if you want to add it to her sheet, it may help us remember later when it becomes necessary for her to do some jumping.

3.  She should also have a +2 Item bonus on her Disable Device (from the Masterwork Thieves’ Tools).

4.  Finally, just for easy reference later, I would ask that you add an encumbrance chart as follows:

Encumbrance: Light: 0 – 43   Med.: 44 – 86  Heavy: 87 – 130   Lift: to 260   Drag: to 650

Other than that, she looks accurate and ready to go to me!  (I’ll turn a blind eye to the fact that the 300 gold the Mayor just gave her technically adds 6 pounds to her encumbrance!)    
[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2005)

Great to know I've been selected.  Dentmus is going to be fun. 

[sblock]
Ooh boy ok will readd his eqpt, and came out with 49 lbs. Naturally when he's in town he doesn't carry his armor or weapons around.

Naturewatch can be found here

Wood Wose is just a natural unseen servant, and probably will be swapped out for something more useful once he's out in the woods.

Wood Wose
Conjuration (Creation)
Lvl: Druid 1
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 std action
Range: Close (25' +5'/2 level)
Effect: One nature servant
Duration: 1 hour/level
ST: None SR: No

A wood wose is a translucent, green nature spirit that you can command to perform simple natural tasks that doesn't involve knowledge of technology. (Can't open a latched chest for example)
The wose can perform only one activity at at time, but repeats it if told to do so. 
Wose has effective strength score of 2, lift 20 lbs or drag 100 lbs. Can trigger traps, but the 20 lbs of force is not enough to activiate most pressure plates. Speed is 15' in any direction. 
Wood wose cannot attack in any way, never allowed an attack roll or saving throw. Cannot be killed, but dissipates if it takes 6 points of damage from area attacks. If sent beyond the spell range (measured from your current position), it ceases to exist.


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Dentmus Otragan
[B]Class:[/B] Druid2/Adept1/Expert1
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Byqqvir (Barley God)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 2d8+2d6+8=31
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (+2)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]ACP:[/B]   0        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +3    +1    +2    0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +2          +9
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather +1                  +3     +6      0    10%   15lbs   1010gp
Shield, Light Wooden MW     +1     -       0     5%   10lb     157gp
[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Sickle                       +1      1d6          x2        -     2lb     6gp
Dagger                       +1      1d4      19-20/x2      20'   1lb     2gp
Sling                        +3      1d4          x2        50'   0lb     -
 Bullets (10)                                                     5lb

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan, Elf, Druidic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion (Boar/Duck), Nature sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland 
Stride, Expert Class skills: Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Forgery, Gather Information, 
Knowledge (Local), Knowledge (Religion), Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Search

[B]Feats:[/B] Endurance, Scribe Scroll

[b]Spells:[/b] 
Druid: 0 level (4/Dc: 12) - Naturewatch (Complete Divine), Detect Magic, Detect Poison, 
Cure Minor Wounds
1 level (3/DC: 13) - Entangle, Produce Flame, Wood Wose (ComDiv)
Adept: 0 level (3/DC: 12) - Ghost Sound, Read Magic, Mending
1 level (2/DC: 13) - Obscuring Mist, Cure Light Wounds

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                       Cha   2    +1           3
Concentration               Con   5    +2           7
Diplomacy                   Cha   3    +1           4
Forgery                     Int   1    +2           3
Gather Information          Cha   3    +1           4
Handle Animal               Cha   6    +1           7
Heal                        Wis   5    +2   +2      9
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   1    +2           3
Knowledge (Local)           Int   4    +2           6
Knowledge (Nature)          Int   4    +2   +2      8
Knowledge (Religion)        Int   1    +2           3
Listen                      Wis   3    +2           5
Search                      Int   1    +2           3
Sense Motive                Wis   1    +2           3
Sleight of Hand             Dex   1    +2   -3      0
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +2           6
Spot                        Wis   4    +2           6
Survival                    Wis   4    +2   +2      8
Swim                        Str   1    +0   -6     -5

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Healer's Kit              50gp    1lb
Holly and Mistletoe        -      -
Wand of CLW              750gp    -lb
Pouch                      5gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Potion of CLW (x2)       100gp    .2lb
Potion of Invisibility   300gp    .1lb
Scroll - CLW (x2)         50gp    -lb  
Scroll - Comp language    25gp    -lb
Scroll - Hide Animals     25gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 49 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 14gp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         33lb   66lb   100lb  200lb   

[b]Animal Companion[/b]
Grunt, Boar, Medium Animal, Hit Dice: 3d8+12 (25 hp), Initiative: +0,
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares), Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16,
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/+4, Attack: 	Gore +4 melee (1d8+3), Special Attacks: 	
Ferocity, Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +3, Will 
+2, Abilities: 	Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4, Skills: 	Listen +7, Spot 
+5, Feats: Alertness, Toughness
 
Quack, Duck, Tiny Animal, Hit Dice: 1/4 d8 (2 hp), Initiative: +2, Speed: 10 ft. (2 
squares), fly 40 ft. (average), Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-
footed 12, Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–13, Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5), Special 
Attacks: — Special Qualities: Low-light vision Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2, 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6 Skills: Listen +3, Spot +5 
Feats: Weapon Finesse

[B]Age:[/B] 29 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Long,wild brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Description[/b]: Dentmus hair is long and messy, as is his beard. He is dressed in 
dirty robes most of the time, and bears an odd smell.

He is often seeing walking along with his boar, Grunt, or his duck, Quack, leashed.

[b]Background[/b]: How Dentmus came to be a druid is a mystery. He stumbled into it, 
and found that he had decent talent with it, though some think he does it just to meet 
dryads. He uses his druidic skills and talents to grow crops of questionable narcotic 
quality, smoking them before they can be sold.

He ventures from town to town peddling his healing skills, which he is admittedly good 
at, offering to treat all the sick young virgins and what ails them for half-price. He 
also gives advise on crops, using his spells and knowledge to enhance them, or if 
suitably paid, weaken them. He also cures animals and such, again, doing it more for 
coin than any great love.

He sees the adventurers coming into town as an opportunity to make some gold and help 
erase his gambling debt to Eraskon, a rather vicious, nasty old ranger who has been 
rumoured to put an arrow in the back of those he dislikes.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 10, 2005)

Bloodweaver1:
[sblock]
Okay.  I’ve gone over Mist more closely and here’s what I’ve found.

1.  For clarity and easy reference, please note (+3 hit, +1 damage) where her Smite is listed in the Traits list

2.  Her speed will be 20 because of armor.

3.  I think that the saves you have on here are left over from a rogue you played!  Ha!  She should have a base Fort of 5 (3 for Fighter and 2 for Paladin) +2 for Con = +7 total.  His Reflex and Will both should have a base of 0, and +1 for Dex and Wis, respectively.

4.  I don’t know what the “Improved Smite” feat gives.  Please provide details.

5.  On your equipment list, please add costs and weights to everything.  This will make for easy reference as your inventory changes.  Also, please mark which items she carries on her and which ones are on her horse.  I marked them below with *, but just guessed at which items she leaves on her horse.  As follows:

Dagger x2: 1d4 +2 (19-20 / x2) (4 gp / 2 lb)
Long Sword, Master: 1d8 +2 (19-20 / x2) (315 gp / 4 lb)
Heavy Mace, Master: 1d8 +2 (20 / x2) (312 gp / 8 lb)
Lance, Master: 1d8 +2 (20 / x3) (310 gp / 10 lb)*
Banded Mail: (+6 Armor, +1 Dex) (250 gp / 35 lb)
w/ signature crest & Riding Straps 
Large Steel Shield: (+2 Shield) (20 gp / 15 lb)
w/ signature crest 
Barding Chainmail (600 gp / 80 lb)*
Heavy Warhorse (400 gp)
Bit & Bridle (2 gp / 1 lb)*
M. Saddle (60 gp / 40 lb)*
SaddleBags (4 gp / 8 lb)*
Feed, Horse X10 (5 gp / 100 lb)*
Holy Symbol (Wood) (1 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch (1 gp / .5 lb)
Potion, Cure Light x2 (100 gp / 0 lb)
Rations x6 (3 gp / 6 lb)*
Sunrods x5 (10 gp / 5 lb)
Waterskin x3 (3 gp / 12 lb)*
Backpack (2 gp / 2 lb)
Explorers outfit (10 gp / 0 lb)
Flint & Steel (1 gp / 0 lb)

6.  Having done this, I came up with a different amount of gold than what you’d written down.  I came up with 2413.  (that’s a bit less than your number, so unless you can show me where you spent more money, you have a bit more to spend if you want)

7.  By the way, you can safely go without the 10 days of horse feed if you want.  The adventure takes place in early fall, so there’s still plenty of grass, and 100 pounds is a lot of weight to carry around—even on a heavy warhorse.

8.  On your skill list, note that your -8 armor penalty applies to Open Lock, too (although, I can’t imagine you needing to try that), and double that, -16, is applied to your Swim check.  Spot is a Wis based skill, too, so yours is higher than what you have.

9.  Finally, please add Encumbrance tables, both for Mist and Thunder.

Mist’s will be:

Carry Capacity: Light: 0 – 58  Med.: 59 – 116  Heavy: 117 – 175   Lift: 350   Drag: 875

Thunder’s will be:

Carry Capacity: Light: 0 – 300   Med.: 301 – 600   Heavy: 601 – 900   Drag: 4500

Once all that is done, please figure your and Thunder’s encumbrance.  Once that’s done, you’re done.  Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 10, 2005)

None at all, I just ran out of time with the cruise and work 

I'll be if you ever need an alt


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for understanding, LogicsFate.

Krug, Dentmus looks ready to go.  Naturewatch and Wood Wose both look fine to me if you want to have them prepared.  Wood Wose looks like it could be very useful, and duration of 1 hour/level.  Cool.

Lazlow:
[sblock]
Okay, as we discussed in your email, I have added the following to your equipment list:
Wand: Cure Light Wounds; Scrolls: 2 Bless, Burning Hands, Sleep, Protection from Evil, Cause Fear.

The only other thing I noticed that you need to do is choose which Cleric spells you have prepared.  You chose Adept spells, but not Cleric.  (go to the pull down menu on the top of the spells page and select "Cleric" for access to Cleric spells--don't know why it has your domain spells under Adept, but whatever).

Once that's done, you're done![/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 11, 2005)

Grey Shade:
[sblock]Ah, that's why his spell selection seemed so weird.  Alright then, I'd like to change one of those Bless scrolls to Bane, the Burning Hands to Doom, and one of the Prot from Evil to Remove Fear.  I'll send you the corrected one Monday.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver1:
> [sblock]
> Okay.  I’ve gone over Mist more closely and here’s what I’ve found.
> 
> ...





Done, Check it out and let me know if I missed anything.

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2005)

I made this adjustment to Lars, adding 2 throwing axes and one gem worth 250 gp to save on weight:

[sblock]


Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 38; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged;

+8 ( 1d12+4, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+7 ( 1d8+4, Battleaxe );
+3 ( 1d6+4, Throwing Axe)

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18 (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15 (+2 to hps)
INT 8 (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8 (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14 (+2 bonus)

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1, Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4, Intimidate +5, Climb +5*, Swim +5*, Jump +6*.

* -3 Armor Check Penalty not included

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (320 gp/12 lb), Masterwork; Battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb); 2 Throwing Axes (8 gp/ 2 lbs each).

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1 (1200 gp/30 lb). Custom made dwarven, horned helmet. (free and weightless! Nice touch!)

Goods: Backpack (2 gp/2 lb); Small sack full of hay (free/1 lb); Lantern, Bullseye (12 gp/3 lb); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp/10 lb); Whetstone (2 cp/1 lb); Waterskin (full) (1 gp/4 lb); Flint and steel (1 gp/0 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp/0 lb); 2 Oils of Bless Weapon (100 gp/0 lb—each)

Total Weight Carried: 75 lb

Encumbrance: Light Load: 0 – 100; Med. Load: 101 – 200; Heavy Load: 201- 300; Lift: to 600; Drag: to 1500

Wealth: A red garnet, specially polished and engraved with a Dwarven rune for good luck worth 230 gp; 6 gp; 7 sp; 8 cp

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 2 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.

[/sblock]

How is that?  Ready to go and thanks for choosing Lars Grimhelm!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, hang onto my concept, I'll hang onto my sheet. If you need an alternate with a divine persuasion, PM me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 12, 2005)

[sblock]OK! I have made the following changes:
1. Per your suggestion I changed the sword and bow to long. To offset the costs of these I removed one of the CLW potions and the signet ring (Longsword +5gp, Longbow +50gp, CLW potion -50gp, signet ring -5gp). To offset the weight, I removed the silk rope and replaced it with a second flask of acid (silk rope -5# & -10gp, Longsword +2#, Longbow +1#, flask of acid +1# & +10gp). Net change is 0gp and -1#.
2. Added one additional language of Gnoll.
3. Made skill changes as suggested & added encumbrance chart just above equipment list.
4. So glad to actually see another DM that takes gold into account. Hopefully she'll spend most of that before she gets too far.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

Everyone looks good!  If I notice anything later, I'll point it out, but I don't see anything else now, so we'll go ahead and get started.

The trouble at White Mountain begins . . . here!


Thanks for understanding, Sorrow.  I'll be in touch if there's an opening!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2005)

Gray Shade,
Thanks for the invitation!

Now, you went with a Teutonic Woden, do you want the rest of the pantheon Teuttonic names as well or the Norse versions? Just tryign to keep the mythology straight and consistant.

Fenris


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

Teutonic would be cool.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is indeed bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where it hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thankfully, we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------

